# J2930 ?



## Onelm (Mar 2, 2011)

What is the correct way to put NDC into a claim for electronic and mail in cliams?
I was includig it like this: N455390025801GR2.0   (medicare, medicaid and commercial)

is this correct? Please help


----------



## Onelm (Mar 7, 2011)

Can anyone help me please? I would really appreciate it


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you contact the carrier your billing or the people who provide the billng software. The period in the number might kick back for invalid charcater if sent electronically


----------

